# Laminate bit



## alonks (Jul 8, 2010)

I would like to bevel a laminate top and the wood surface beneath it to about 30%. Is there a bit recommendation that will trim both the laminate and subsurface wood to this bevel a the same time?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

The Chamfer Bits will do that job easy  (see the 30 deg one)
MLCS Chamfer Router Bits


=======


alonks said:


> I would like to bevel a laminate top and the wood surface beneath it to about 30%. Is there a bit recommendation that will trim both the laminate and subsurface wood to this bevel a the same time?


----------



## alonks (Jul 8, 2010)

Two questions, I will be using a plunge router not a table, therefore should the bit have a guide, and two, won't the camfer bit shatter the laminate?
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Just clamp some stock to the edge for the guide to run on, shatter = make 2 or 3 cuts, the last one will clean up any chips out. run the router at full speed for this type of job on the last pass ..

======



alonks said:


> Two questions, I will be using a plunge router not a table, therefore should the bit have a guide, and two, won't the camfer bit shatter the laminate?
> Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another option:

Edge Forming - Bevel Trim Laminate Bits


----------



## alonks (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for these tips. I'll check out the web sites of these suppliers.
Ken


----------

